# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Onderzoek naar formaat van de penis

## pauflux

Wij willen u vragen om deel te nemen aan ons onderzoek. Dit doet u door onze vragenlijst in te vullen. Deze vragenlijst informeert naar de seksuele beleving van de heteroseksuele man of vrouw, met name naar opvattingen over het formaat van de penis. Door de vragenlijst in te vullen doet u mee aan een onderzoek van de programmagroep Klinische Psychologie van de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Uw gegevens zullen strikt anoniem behandeld worden.

Heeft u interesse?

http://domi.balpol.tudelft.nl/onderzoek

Hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking,
Midja, Wouter, Bettine & Paul

----------

